# Jennifer Lopez im Sekten-Sumpf: Kinder sollen Scientologen werden



## Mandalorianer (23 Aug. 2011)

*Jennifer Lopez im Sekten-Sumpf: Kinder sollen Scientologen werden​*

*Ihre Kinder sollen in die Sekten-Schule*

Für Emme und Max, die Zwillinge von Jennifer Lopez, scheinen die unbeschwerten Tage gezählt zu sein. Angeblich sollen die erst Dreijährigen in Kürze auf eine Scientology Schule gehen - zumindest wenn es nach Mama J.Lo geht. Seit Jahren schwärmt sie öffentlich von der umstrittenen Glaubensgemeinschaft: „Ich weiß viel über Scientology. Ich kenne ihre Praktiken. Ich weiß genau, worum es in ihren Techniken und so weiter geht. Ich denke, es ist sehr hilfreich.“

Sympathie für die Sekte, die offenbar in der Familie liegt. Jennifers Vater ist seit mehr als 20 Jahren Mitglied bei den Scientologen, bei denen selbst die Erziehung der Kinder vor allem eines bedeutet: Härte und Drill. „Sie werden von Anfang an gedrillt, sie bekommen dieselben Kurse und Seminare wie die Erwachsenen.
Nach Scientology gibt es keine Kinder, sondern nur Geist-Wesen“, weiß Sektenexpertin Ursula Caberta.


*tssss....
Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## BlueLynne (23 Aug. 2011)

ob das sinnvoll ist ..... ?


----------



## Nielebock (24 Aug. 2011)

ich weiß nicht ob das den Kindern gut tut,wenn J.Lo so verrückt ist nach dieser Sekte,so soll Sie doch die Kinder lieber Kinder sein lassen und nicht auf so einer Schule schicken


----------



## Punisher (25 Aug. 2011)

wann wird Scientology verboten?


----------



## Chamser81 (25 Aug. 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> wann wird Scientology verboten?



Das wird in den USA wohl nie der Fall sein!


----------



## Franky70 (26 Aug. 2011)

Herr Cruise und Frau Lopez können ja glauben, was sie wollen, aber Kinder sollte man aus solchen Ideologien, Sekten raushalten.
Sie sollen unbeschwert aufwachsen, verdammt.


----------



## KarlHeinz23 (27 Aug. 2011)

Damit wächst die die Zahl derer, die ich mir weder anschaue noch anhöre. Das sich irgendwelche Habenichtse sich denen anschließen um auch an deren Profit teilzuhaben, kann man ja noch verstehen ...


----------

